
What Does Steve Jobs Think of Email? - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2010/11/sj-email/
======
lazugod

      Still to this day there is a lot of miscommunication
      happening due to the lack of intonation in communication
      mediums such as text messages and emails. People think
      I am ‘mad’ all the time because I send brief emails,
      or they think I am joking when I am anything but joking.
      Is that why Apple decided that FaceTime needs to be
      an “open” protocol?
    

I feel like I'm biting bait. No, the openness of the protocol is not related
to miscommunication.

